# Fast conversion of Leatherman MT to a SLINGSHOT!



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

Been a while since I posted here but I wanted to go ahead and show a recent mod I've done for my multi tool. I've been spending the majority of the time working on multi tools lately, modifying them etc. Here is a pick of the mod and a video showing how they are used.

Cheers,

H.G.










[sharedmedia=videos:videos:822]


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Very neat, well executed too


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 22, 2019)

Good job on the Pocketman...lol


----------

